# Corsa Extra SLX. 3Kg Frame & Forks



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi
Really interested in getting a quality steel frame from the early nineties and Merckx frames seem to fit the bill.
One thing that concerns me is the quoted weight of nearly 3kg for frame and fork on a 57cm Corsa Extra.
Not really a problem on the flat, but what about the hilly stuff ?
I'm not the lightest or fittest rider but do enjoy quality bikes.

Thanks for any feedback

:2: :2: :2:


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

It should be a little less, but not much, for a naked frame.


Here's my 65cm Razesa on the scale:


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*No problem*

I can pretty much guarantee you that the bikes weight will not be the deciding factor on hill climbs. Buy it and love it.


GoodWine said:


> Hi
> Really interested in getting a quality steel frame from the early nineties and Merckx frames seem to fit the bill.
> One thing that concerns me is the quoted weight of nearly 3kg for frame and fork on a 57cm Corsa Extra.
> Not really a problem on the flat, but what about the hilly stuff ?
> ...


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies,
I guess the extra frame weight over say an aluminium frame will be offset by an increase in comfort over longish distances.
As for climbing, that's probably more down to my power to weight ratio than frame weight and I could always build up a nice lightweight set of wheels.
Also what handling characteristics do you think sets Merckx frames apart from others ?

Cheers


:2: :2: :2:


----------



## hroch (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess you find some replies here


----------

